
Replika wants to be about.me, but for chatbots - andeuxtrois
http://meetreplika.co
======
andeuxtrois
Today it has become so important to be connected: a valuable connection can
give you access to either a vital piece of advice or feedback, or a potential
business partner, customer, investor, employer. But we cannot be available
24/7.

What if we could send our digital personas into the world to do that for us?
Could this be the future of business networking? Can we hack productivity this
way?

Replika is a chatbot that communicates for you, 24/7, and up to 1000 of people
at the same time. You can personalize your Replika with your own questions of
choice, and then relax and engage in more meaningful activities. By the end of
the day, you’ll have your conversational reports all sorted out and you can
take them from there.

Thing is, in the near future we’ll all be using the power of A.I. to make our
careers and business thrive and that will also apply to how we network. The
future of professional networking is in conversational agents and Replika can
work both ways.

